# the 45p attemp



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

after wandering about for 12 years witout any fishtank, ive decided to go back to my childhood hobby. i started with the 20 gal lowlight, driftwood, ram tank. since ive never ventured into the plant major scene, im gona try this one out. got the 45p from pat, amazonia and cell cultured from him too. rocks from a far far away land. shrimps from nice people from the area. still a lot to learn so please any suggestions and comments are appreciated.

btw it took 23 days for the amonia to read 0. lots of trial and experiment on the cycling process too.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks great! Like your hardscaping.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Arcteryx said:


> Looks great! Like your hardscaping.


thanks bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank looks awesome, I love the bold use of the large size rocks!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Pamela said:


> Your tank looks awesome, I love the bold use of the large size rocks!


thanks, i was inspired by james finley. too much youtube haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks amazing! Once you get the glosso filling down that left side it'll look perfect. Maybe you should find some emergent plants for on top of the rocks


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Momobobo said:


> Looks amazing! Once you get the glosso filling down that left side it'll look perfect. Maybe you should find some emergent plants for on top of the rocks


i tried putting some terestrial moss on it but it looked too overkill so i took it out. hehe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. What light are you using?


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Looks good. What light are you using?


its make is sunstar, i got it from aquarium west. are you gary?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> its make is sunstar, i got it from aquarium west. are you gary?


Yes. I thought that Downoi looked familiar.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Great looking tank!! Love those rocks!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yes. I thought that Downoi looked familiar.


haha they doin great!! grew bout an inch from the trim. what you ride? figured u bike from your username

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Newt said:


> Great looking tank!! Love those rocks!


thanks! i had to drive far to find them! haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> haha they doin great!! grew bout an inch from the trim. what you ride? figured u bike from your username


Good guess. I currently own an older SV650S but it's my 6th bike. I've been riding for a while. I also taught at PRS. Have a look at Ray's thread here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/anyone-ride-motorcycles-group-131314/


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 49 update 



 im not sure if the vid will post.. so heres a pic aswell 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Where do you get that rock?


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Nobody1 said:


> Where do you get that rock?


got it from pet island

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 74 update, stem plants goin wild. need to trim this weekend. anyone wants trims?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

the jungle is real 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Morainy said:


> Absolutely stunning!


thanks! i think its time to move it to a longer tank 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

